# Canon 7D Unusual Problem?



## DeltaWhite (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all !

I have a new Canon 7D, the camera is a beast as everyone knows, solid as a rock.

but, Everytime i Remove or replace batteries or memory card, the LCD screen Flashes for a tiny second. Sometimes flashes when I Turn off or on the camera or even whan im closing the memory slot. This doesnt affect the camera in any means, but why this happens? 
Why everyones 7D dont do this and mine does. I will have to send it to a technician, but since this doesnt bother me i keep using it for work and nobody want their camera stop working for techinical review. Is it going to affect in the future? Why this happens to me ???

Any info will be apreciated

thanks


----------



## friedmud (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you saying that your camera is _on_ when you're replacing the battery or memory card!? Turn the camera off man!


----------



## DeltaWhite (Apr 16, 2012)

No my friend

The camera is always off , thats the thing.

:/


----------



## MRLinVA (Apr 16, 2012)

I have two 7D's. I just checked and confirmed that I do not see what you describe. On or off, no flashing or other screen glitch. Might want to get that replaced asap - sounds like a short in a chip or something. Not good!


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Apr 16, 2012)

your camera is completely broken, send it to me for further "testing"
just kidding. I haven't heard of this one before, but this is the only problem? does it just flash on and then go off in a fraction of a second? if there are no other issues besides just a momentary blink I wouldn't worry about it and just go with it, but that's just me. but this is what warranties and exchange policies are for, no?

I haven't had the chance to mess with a camera that uses batteries with an ID, but could it be something like the camera just reading the ID off the battery momentarily?


----------



## DanoPhoto (Apr 16, 2012)

I did the same thing here and did not get any flicker. I would return for another copy.

Definitely unusual.


----------



## candyman (Apr 16, 2012)

The flashing you are describing does not occur on my 7D. Not when removing the memorycard (of course camera is switched off) and not while taking out the battery (of course camera is switched off) 


The only sort of flashing you will have is from the sensor cleaning - if you switched that option ON. And this happens while turning the camera ON. But that is not the flashing you describe. 


My suggestion: return while in warrenty period.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Apr 16, 2012)

My 7D has never done that, and I've had it since the 7D came out! I 2nd/3rd/4th/5th everybody else, return it under warranty for a fresh copy.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a gripped 7D and as soon as I open the battery door of the battery grip or the CF door the display simply goes off: no flashing, no blinking...

...when closing the battery door the red bulb below the wheel blinks. That's all.


I assume that you are using a genuine Canon LP-E6, right?


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 16, 2012)

Can you post some video of this behaviour? Could be recorded by phone or anything, just to give imagination of what you're describing.


----------



## RC (Apr 16, 2012)

Abnormal behavior, mine has never exhibited this. Although you might get lucky and have no further issues, problems just don't go away, often they will worsen and spread to something else. I wouldnt take any chances, return it.


----------



## Eremita (Apr 16, 2012)

DeltaWhite said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I have a new Canon 7D, the camera is a beast as everyone knows, solid as a rock.
> 
> ...



My 7D is doing exatly same, usually when taking memorycard off or putting it back. Could be just the memory slot door, not the card itself.


----------



## hyles (Apr 16, 2012)

I would senti it for a check...
By the way, i never switch any of my reflex off befor changing memory card.... And often neither to cange battery.
Diego


----------



## dstppy (Apr 16, 2012)

I would make sure the camera is off when opening either the battery compartment OR the SD slot on general principal, but that's just me.


----------



## Spooky (Apr 16, 2012)

My 7D has done this from new 2 years ago, when closing the memory door. I have not had any issues with the camera and never considered it before. I would check with Canon as its under warranty, but as I said, I have not had any adverse issues. ???


----------



## steven63 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes. Mine does this also. I can't remember if it did it new or if it developed it after a while (it's so quick and you almost have to be looking for it to see it). It looks to be some sort of short circuit issue with the door. I use the battery grip and I haven't tried taking it off to see if it still does it.

I ain't worried about it as it does not affect performance one bit.


----------



## CParish (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine used to do that every once in a while, and I never had a problem with it. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## DeltaWhite (Apr 16, 2012)

Gentlemen, we found a Ghost!!!!!!!!!

Me with my roomate found the switch in the memory slot, the one that gets activated when the door close, and with a litle stick we pushed it to emulate the door closing and that keep on flashing, tha battery swithc must be in the bottom so we didnt find it yet . But there is no need becouse some of you guys have the same problem so im not alone anymore 

I cant claim the warranty cuz its from another country so i guess ill have to live with it. Or travel and kill the man who sold me the camera (thats another history)


We have to take this into to everyone knowledge, especially to Canon , How is it possible that this unusual problem is not on the internet. Or is it?


Me roommate have Software and hardware theorys , but its a ghost anyways, he prefer to think its software, a lost bit wondering in the camera having no place to go, a bit that belong to a secondary switch comand line that doesnt affect the primary ones, On other equipment that can be solved reinstalling the software or firmware, but lets pray this ghost bit dont mess with other ones, your experience told me its doesnt

Lets keep our research!

I will try to post a video soon so it can be spreaded to the world so maybe we can have an answer

Thank you every one!!!!!


----------

